# Feather Flyers



## J.D.

There is a new flying decoy on the market........looks pretty good. I think a few of these combined with a few sillosocks flyers will look great!

http://www.featherflyers.com/index.php?action=home


----------



## snowbus

Great for a year or two.

Best thing about the product is the accessories bag.


----------



## gamberc

Wow im actually impress this things could possibly work :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Look nice but I will save my money!


----------



## averyghg

Leo Porcello said:


> Look nice but I will save my money!


ditto


----------



## cgreeny

I am going to try some, since I cant get my hands on a portex!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I can get rotary machines if you need them...drop me a PM.


----------



## barebackjack

You know, these flyer type decoys seem like a great idea. But usually you get mixed reviews on them.

One thing ive noticed, most guys run roughly the same numbers, rarely does one deviate from 2, 3, up to maybe a dozen of these types of decoys.

We spend thousands of dollars on decoys already, $25 a piece fullbodies, and buy dozens and dozens of them. I wonder, what if a guy was to get 50-60 of these flying type decoys? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :idea:


----------



## cgreeny

barebackjack said:


> You know, these flyer type decoys seem like a great idea. But usually you get mixed reviews on them.
> 
> One thing ive noticed, most guys run roughly the same numbers, rarely does one deviate from 2, 3, up to maybe a dozen of these types of decoys.
> 
> We spend thousands of dollars on decoys already, $25 a piece fullbodies, and buy dozens and dozens of them. I wonder, what if a guy was to get 50-60 of these flying type decoys? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :idea:


Go for it BBj and pm me with the results and I will bandwagon for you. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

cgreeny said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, these flyer type decoys seem like a great idea. But usually you get mixed reviews on them.
> 
> One thing ive noticed, most guys run roughly the same numbers, rarely does one deviate from 2, 3, up to maybe a dozen of these types of decoys.
> 
> We spend thousands of dollars on decoys already, $25 a piece fullbodies, and buy dozens and dozens of them. I wonder, what if a guy was to get 50-60 of these flying type decoys? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it BBj and pm me with the results and I will bandwagon for you. :beer:
Click to expand...

Screw bandwagoning! If it works I want a check! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Triple B

I find it interesting that all decoys are fullbodies, and they are all whites. this leads me to believe that they were hunting uneducated birds in canada over a fullbody spread and using an e-caller. now how much of their success was due to these ploppers? I'm a little skeptical


----------



## aboller

Are these flippers made of foam or a rubber / plastic. If they are foam I would think they would be like anything else and get dammaged in the first year.

Adam


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

They're hunting west coast birds the wrangle Island population has very little if any blue in it. The web site says they are a foam.


----------



## wetspot27

barebackjack said:


> You know, these flyer type decoys seem like a great idea. But usually you get mixed reviews on them.
> 
> One thing ive noticed, most guys run roughly the same numbers, rarely does one deviate from 2, 3, up to maybe a dozen of these types of decoys.
> 
> We spend thousands of dollars on decoys already, $25 a piece fullbodies, and buy dozens and dozens of them. I wonder, what if a guy was to get 50-60 of these flying type decoys? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :idea:


we tried this with mojos this year on edjucated ducks and it worked. I got a couple of guys together that all had mojos we ended up putting out about 12 dozen standard malards and 10 mojos it could of jsut been luck but we hammered stale well educated ducks. definatly will try it again. maybe it will work with the snows also


----------



## Goose Guy350

I don't know why but they remind me of the carrylite honkers and mallards with the wings out that sit on the poles with the springs. I'll be curious to see how they hold up and what guys think about them after the spring season.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Like I said I will keep my money. To me the silosock flyers are great, hold up well and from a short distance to a long distance look like the real deal.

Also not so hip on that big looking pole stake thing.


----------



## cgreeny

barebackjack said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, these flyer type decoys seem like a great idea. But usually you get mixed reviews on them.
> 
> One thing ive noticed, most guys run roughly the same numbers, rarely does one deviate from 2, 3, up to maybe a dozen of these types of decoys.
> 
> We spend thousands of dollars on decoys already, $25 a piece fullbodies, and buy dozens and dozens of them. I wonder, what if a guy was to get 50-60 of these flying type decoys? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it BBj and pm me with the results and I will bandwagon for you. :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw bandwagoning! If it works I want a check! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

DEAL :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

I'll stick with the silosock flyers. 
If you look closely in the picture with the leg band, you can see they look like they are made out of the same foam as those cheap beer coolers..

I can only imagine how quick I would break em.


----------



## cgreeny

dblkluk said:


> I'll stick with the silosock flyers.
> If you look closely in the picture with the leg band, you can see they look like they are made out of the same foam as those cheap beer coolers..
> 
> I can only imagine how quick I would break em.


Dont worry DBLK I'm sure my dad wil pick some up and we can test durability at the farm this spring. In the yard. Just like those reel wings, only problem was we never got to finish the test, the wind snapped the line and we never found it. Its probably a UFO over Lake Michigan now. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am gonna send your dad an e-mail with those decoys. I will tell him he is 1 of 50 waterfowlers we are letting in on the secret. I bet the camp will have a 100 of these things at it!


----------



## dblkluk

Leo Porcello said:


> I am gonna send your dad an e-mail with those decoys. I will tell him he is 1 of 50 waterfowlers we are letting in on the secret. I bet the camp will have a 100 of these things at it!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cgreeny

Leo Porcello said:


> I am gonna send your dad an e-mail with those decoys. I will tell him he is 1 of 50 waterfowlers we are letting in on the secret. I bet the camp will have a 100 of these things at it!


I think he already has them!!!!!! He asked me and I said the same every time, well hell you better buy like 20 then if they are so good..... :beer: My dad cracks me up. I can ask him what he thinks and *OMG* we NEED those.... :toofunny:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Your dad is kick asss. Wish I could have hunted with him that day. Especially with the super e-caller! :gag:


----------



## cgreeny

Leo Porcello said:


> Your dad is kick asss. Wish I could have hunted with him that day. Especially with the super e-caller! :gag:


The Kareoke machine was in full efffect that day. It is now retired from the field. Only used in the garage now.


----------



## mtgreenheads

They are made out of a light foam. I think they are a superb decoy when mixed with the sillosocks flyers.

The bags for them will do a great job protecting them, although they will need a little TLC.


----------



## Franchi 9-12

yeah i hope they work as good as they say they do, i just bought 8 of them. I'll mix in some reel wings too.


----------



## George Zahradka

A buddy bought 2 for to try out in Kanasa's i did'nt care to much for them needed 15 to20 to get them moveing about ...silosocks look better to me...

this is my opinion it might not mean anything to you


----------



## chris lillehoff

dblkluk said:


> I'll stick with the silosock flyers.
> If you look closely in the picture with the leg band, you can see they look like they are made out of the same foam as those cheap beer coolers..
> 
> I can only imagine how quick I would break em.


Agreed


----------



## J.D.

Here is a pic I took using them this last weekend, the wind was blowing close to 30 mph. Using sillosock flyers wasnt an option in that kind of wind.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

So what's the verdict besides performing better in strong winds?


----------



## J.D.

Here is the pic from that afternoon. A two man plus a few bonus ducks and darks:










I cant say for sure if they helped but they sure didnt hurt.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Nice work buddy. Looks like i should have come down for the late season.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Nice hunt.

So how do you like the motion they provide compared to SS Flyers?

They should get some videos up on the website.


----------



## Madison

Nice Blue in front!!


----------



## USAlx50

Madison said:


> Nice Blue in front!!


I noticed that too. That thing is sweet.


----------



## swedeole

They look great in that picture.

What's the cost?


----------



## snowbus

J.D. said:


> Here is a pic I took using them this last weekend, the wind was blowing close to 30 mph. Using sillosock flyers wasnt an option in that kind of wind.


Nice post with a good pic.


----------



## snowslayerXXX

does anyone know if thier is a video of these thigs. would love to see how they work before i buy them.


----------



## bluebird

I Picked up 7 of them from Jim and they are nice, I think they will complement the SS flyers I have :beer:


----------



## hammer007911

I remember being to cheap to try a mojo duck and went 2 years without one and now when we use them we went from 2 ducks a day to daily limits.

So I learned my lessonwith being cheap and letting others get a 2 year jump on me. I am getting 10 of these right off the bat.

Hammer


----------



## KEN W

Here is a video of the Feather Flyers.....


----------



## Big Hunt

We used them last week in NW Missouri. The first day we hunted the afetrnoon with 41 birds killed over decoys. 32 of them were adults the rest were ross and juvy's.

We did video the hunt bu tmy editor is busy with the Drurys t.v. shows this week.

We used them in winds from 5-35mph hour wind and they worked flawlesly. They are very durable and come w/ a great 6-pack bag. I have left them out over night in 60mph wind gusts in the STL rea two weeks ago and when I got back in the mornin they were fine.

We used them w/ SS flyers. 6 SS flyers and 10 Feather Flyers and the last day we put 4 of the Feather Flyers 15yds infront of the blinds and killed 17 directly over them decoys that afternoon and we had 75,000 in the field half mile away.


----------



## Matt Jones

J.D., your grin in that picture has me sold! I can't wait to hunt over them.

So when are you coming to ND again? Don't worry, I'll bring my own blind and gun. 8)


----------

